# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Your help, please

## mranderson

After some painful discussions with my girlfriend and our housemate, I have made a desision about my working future.

As soon as I possibly can, I am leaving Dell. It has become a very hostile place to work for me, and when it comes to call centers I am truly burned out. I will give details to most anyone by private message only due to TOS. Just pm me and if I feel I would like to share details, I will.

For months, I have been searching for a new job. I have applied at dozens of places, mostly online, but have had only one offer and that was 6.00 an hour. With my background that is insulting. I really need to get away and into a more suitable line of work.

I am flexable, but will only work up to 40 hours a week with two consecutive days off a week. My background is sales, however, I am not opposed to driving a truck or some jobs that require manual labor (light) or clerical.

If you know of a lead, please either post it or pm me. And if you are a religious person, your prayers are appreciated.

----------


## Survey

If you're quitting, you can kiss your unemployment checks good bye.  Quitting is pretty stupid.

----------


## Patrick

You're in our prayers, mranderson.

----------


## Midtowner

> If you're quitting, you can kiss your unemployment checks good bye.  Quitting is pretty stupid.


Who in the heck are you to call a personal decision "stupid"?  

Perhaps his sanity is more important than his finances?

----------


## Patrick

> Who in the heck are you to call a personal decision "stupid"? 
> 
> Perhaps his sanity is more important than his finances?


I concur!

----------


## MadMonk

I have a neighbor who also quit Dell after a short period of time.  His main gripe was the odd hours they wanted him to keep and the terrible attitude of _his_ superiors toward the lower-level employees (he was a manager).

His story was not unique.  I've known a few other people who came from Dell who weren't very happy either.  IMO, Dell seems to be getting a bad reputation as an employer.

Good luck with your search Mr. Anderson.  If I hear of anything I'll keep you in mind.

----------


## Survey

> Who in the heck are you to call a personal decision "stupid"?  
> 
> Perhaps his sanity is more important than his finances?


If he's losing his sanity, it's his personal choice.   Leaving is simply giving up the fight and showing them who won.

----------


## Midtowner

> If he's losing his sanity, it's his personal choice.   Leaving is simply giving up the fight and showing them who won.


You incorrectly assume that it's a "fight."  Some people are simply unhappy in certain environments.  Sometimes there are personal clashes which are unresolveable.  What would you prefer someone do to "win"?  Show up with a firearm and 'go postal'?

----------


## Survey

> You incorrectly assume that it's a "fight."  Some people are simply unhappy in certain environments.  Sometimes there are personal clashes which are unresolveable.  What would you prefer someone do to "win"?  Show up with a firearm and 'go postal'?


I suppose it depends on what his reason for quitting is. If he simply doesn't like the job, that's one thing.  But, it appears from his post, that it's a hostile working environment. 

If he can only find a job for 6 bucks an hour, he must not be trying very hard. 7-11 pays more than that and they're always hiring.

----------


## Midtowner

7-11 requires that you must be on your feet all day long.

Not everyone can do that.

----------


## OklaCity_75

My own philosophy is to never leave a job until you have another lined up. 

If your truly not happy and you cannot bare another day of work, by all means quit.

As bad as it may sound you may want to get back into retali sales for a short period of time.  Most places will pay you a reasonable wage if you have expierence ($9-$11 an hour).

----------


## Survey

Sometimes we have to do jobs in life we don't enjoy to make ends meet.  I don't feel sorry for anyone here, unless they're being harassed.

----------


## Midtowner

> Sometimes we have to do jobs in life we don't enjoy to make ends meet.  I don't feel sorry for anyone here, unless they're being harassed.


That's nice.  We appreciate your declaration of superiority.

Now, if you'll go back and read, you might want to make a note of the fact that no one asked you to feel sorry for anyone else.  No one talked about being harassed.  You brought that in just now completely out of the blue in some sort of non-responsive response.

Your ability to apprise the original poster's situation barring something which you have not disclosed to us at this point is non-existent.  In fact, it would seem that you have no idea as to whether he can or cannot make ends meet.  

Your original post brings it home.




> If you're quitting, you can kiss your unemployment checks good bye. Quitting is pretty stupid.


The original poster posted something that was very personal to himself on this board.  He expressed a great deal of stress, and a feeling of being 'at the end of his rope.'  He's asking for job leads, and the best you can do is say he's "stupid."

----------


## Survey

I didn't say he was stupid. I said the decision that he is making is stupid.  

He stated that he worked in a hostile work environment.  That must mean he's being harassed, abused, or tormented in some way.

----------


## Midtowner

So what about your not feeling sorry for anyone?  Where did that come from?

You could always just admit you were wrong...

----------


## Survey

> So what about your not feeling sorry for anyone?  Where did that come from?
> 
> You could always just admit you were wrong...


You're right.  He didn't ask for sympathy.

----------


## Rambo

Regardless of how much you don't like your job, qutting your job before you have another one is pretty irresponsible.

----------


## GrandMaMa

> If you're quitting, you can kiss your unemployment checks good bye.  Quitting is pretty stupid.


Not necessarily so.  Yes, if you quit your job without having a VALID REASON, you can be disqualified from benefits.  On the other hand, if you do have valid reasons and have attempted to resolve them with management to no avail, then you have a leg to stand on and should do so.  My advise would be visit your local State Employment Office and ask them for advise.  There are several grounds for resigning from your place of employment that will not disqualify you from receiving benefits:

1/ Harrassment, sexual or otherwise.  If you have made an honest attempt to resolve the issue with no success, it can be deemed a valid reason for quitting.  Keep in mind, you have to document everything, because if they deny you benefits the first time around, and they will, and you will appeal the decision and have an informal hearing you have to have everything documented.  

2/  If you signed on to work definite hours to do a specific job, in a specific place (I am referring to a situation that might cause you to drive further to work than originally agreed upon.) and the contract [written or verbal] was altered without your agreement, then that can also be a valid reason for quitting.  In other words, if they break their contract that they offerred you and you approved and signed, you have a good case.  On the other hand, call centers are notorious for adding, in small print, no less, that you agree to be flexible concerning hours, job duties and locations that changes might require for you to accomplish your job.

3/  I started to add more reasons, but you can get all of that information from the Employment Office, go for it.  Most important, document, document, document!  Good luck

----------


## Patrick

Rambo, it's obvious that you're 17 years old as you stated. Take a few jobs during college and let me know if you have the same opinion.

----------


## GrandMaMa

duplicate post

----------


## sweetdaisy

I think Rambo is correct.  Quitting a job before you have another one is irresponsible.  No one knows how long it will take to get a new job.  And it creates a whole new level of stress in your life.  You think you hate your job?  Try being without one for 6 months...THAT is stress.

I would recommend Mr. Anderson check into doing some temp work if he's planning on dumping Dell before he finds something permanent.  If he's any good at clerical type work, that would be a good route in the short term.

----------


## GrandMaMa

> I suppose it depends on what his reason for quitting is. If he simply doesn't like the job, that's one thing.  But, it appears from his post, that it's a hostile working environment. 
> 
> If he can only find a job for 6 bucks an hour, he must not be trying very hard. 7-11 pays more than that and they're always hiring.


Gee, is must be nice to have all the answers!  But then, that's how it is when you are 17, isn't it.  Survey, you will be so surprised how other people seem to grow smarter the older that you get.

----------


## GrandMaMa

> I think Rambo is correct.  Quitting a job before you have another one is irresponsible.  No one knows how long it will take to get a new job.  And it creates a whole new level of stress in your life.  You think you hate your job?  Try being without one for 6 months...THAT is stress.
> 
> I would recommend Mr. Anderson check into doing some temp work if he's planning on dumping Dell before he finds something permanent.  If he's any good at clerical type work, that would be a good route in the short term.


If Anderson has any tenure at Dell, it would serve him better to go job hunting while he is still employed.  Cox is hiring, although part of their openings is call center work, but not all of it is.  At any rate, in most cases, you will find that it is easier to get another job if you are still working elsewhere.

----------


## Patrick

> Gee, is must be nice to have all the answers! But then, that's how it is when you are 17, isn't it. Survey, you will be so surprised how other people seem to grow smarter the older that you get.


Actually, I think it's Rambo who is 17.  Or that's what he said, anyhow. His profile reveals something different, but people aren't always honest on that.

----------


## Patrick

> If Anderson has any tenure at Dell, it would serve him better to go job hunting while he is still employed. Cox is hiring, although part of their openings is call center work, but not all of it is. At any rate, in most cases, you will find that it is easier to get another job if you are still working elsewhere.


If my memory serves me correctly, I think he's been at Dell a little over a year. Correct me if I'm wrong, mranderson.

----------


## GrandMaMa

> Actually, I think it's Rambo who is 17.  Or that's what he said, anyhow. His profile reveals something different, but people aren't always honest on that.


Yeah, I see that all the time..I was mainly going by the content of his comments more than anything else anyway.

----------


## GrandMaMa

> If my memory serves me correctly, I think he's been at Dell a little over a year. Correct me if I'm wrong, mranderson.


That would surely be better than being unemployed while looking for a job...besides, you don't seem so vunerable and as easy to take advantage of either.

----------


## sweetdaisy

What did Rambo say that is so reflective of his age?  He said it's irresponsible to quit before you have something else lined up.  He's right on the nose with that statement.

Like Grandmama said (and it's true!), it's easier to find a job when you already have a job.

----------


## GrandMaMa

> What did Rambo say that is so reflective of his age?  He said it's irresponsible to quit before you have something else lined up.  He's right on the nose with that statement.
> 
> Like Grandmama said (and it's true!), it's easier to find a job when you already have a job.


Daisy, it was me that referred to Survey's comment as being indicative of a 17 yr old, and Patrick was just correcting me, thinking and rightly so, that I had gotten the two, Survey and Rambo confused.

----------


## sweetdaisy

My question was actually more directed toward Patrick. I don't understand where he's coming from with the following:



> Rambo, it's obvious that you're 17 years old as you stated. Take a few jobs during college and let me know if you have the same opinion.


Patrick, what are you trying to say? That it's NOT irresponsible to quit your job before you have another one?

----------


## Patrick

No, what I was trying to say is it's obvious that he hasn't had many jobs yet, because if he were working in a hostile working environment I'm not sure he would have the same opinion. 

sweetdaisy, I agree that it's irresonsible to quit a job when you don't have another one, but if the job is so hostile that it's taking a toll on your mental health and requiring you to see a counselor once a week to deal with the issue, I think anyone would tell you to quit the job.  Working at a job where a manger is constantly degrading you, verbally abusing you, etc. is not healthy emotionally.

----------


## sweetdaisy

Thanks for the clarification, Patrick.

I disagree with you regarding this, but appreciate you explaining your point of view.

BTW, I've been in a hostile environment situation in the past (even started going to counseling because of it) and I can promise you it's a whole lot better than being unemployed.  At least you can ignore your manager and find alternate ways of dealing with that frustration.  There's no getting around "I'm completely out of money".

----------


## OklaCity_75

I agree sweetdaisy.....

You never know how much time will lapse in between jobs.  As most of you know I work retail and I hate it with a passion.  I would love to walk out of my job today.

I cannot do that because bills have to be paid.  OGE and the landlord do not care if I am unemployed they want my money when it is due if not sooner.

I have learned one important lesson in life. Sometimes you have to do the things you do not want to do, to get to do the things you want to do. 

I am in the same postion as Mr. Anderson.  I hate my job but I am going to keep it until I find something else.

----------


## ImproveOKC

> Thanks for the clarification, Patrick.
> 
> I disagree with you regarding this, but appreciate you explaining your point of view.
> 
> BTW, I've been in a hostile environment situation in the past (even started going to counseling because of it) and I can promise you it's a whole lot better than being unemployed.  At least you can ignore your manager and find alternate ways of dealing with that frustration.  There's no getting around "I'm completely out of money".


So Miss Sweet, you'd rather be taking high blood pressure medication due to stress, be fat due to constant eating to cope with the hostitlity, taking 20 antidepressants along with Xanax to deal with the stress, taking sleeping pills at night to sleep, taking medication for stress headaches, coming home crying every night, having a nervous breakdown, having a psychotic break due to the stress?  

I agree with Patrick here. 

I don't think one's health is worth risking for a call center job.  Those types of jobs are a dime a dozen, and I'm sure he will be able to find another job once he quits.  For the sake of his sanity, I'd quit.

----------


## sweetdaisy

> So Miss Sweet, you'd rather be taking high blood pressure medication due to stress, be fat due to constant eating to cope with the hostitlity, taking 20 antidepressants along with Xanax to deal with the stress, taking sleeping pills at night to sleep, taking medication for stress headaches, coming home crying every night, having a nervous breakdown, having a psychotic break due to the stress? 
> 
> I agree with Patrick here. 
> 
> I don't think one's health is worth risking for a call center job. Those types of jobs are a dime a dozen, and I'm sure he will be able to find another job once he quits. For the sake of his sanity, I'd quit.


To each their own, ImproveOKC.  I'm the type of person that can wade through the negative environment and hostility, because I'd rather deal with that than worry about where my next paycheck is going to come from.  And instead of eating and taking pills, I'd go get some exercise to help work out the frustration...it's amazing what exercise does to combat all that negativity.  However you are correct that one's health is not worth risking for a call center job...perhaps one shouldn't take the job so seriously.  If they're a dime a dozen, then find a new one quick or just don't take it to heart.

I hope Mr. Anderson is able to find something else quickly, though.  Fingers crossed that he could hang in there a while longer and try to find a way to combat the stress until he can get a new job.  It's a rough road to be on.

----------


## GrandMaMa

> To each their own, ImproveOKC.  I'm the type of person that can wade through the negative environment and hostility, because I'd rather deal with that than worry about where my next paycheck is going to come from.  And instead of eating and taking pills, I'd go get some exercise to help work out the frustration...it's amazing what exercise does to combat all that negativity.  However you are correct that one's health is not worth risking for a call center job...perhaps one shouldn't take the job so seriously.  If they're a dime a dozen, then find a new one quick or just don't take it to heart.
> 
> I hope Mr. Anderson is able to find something else quickly, though.  Fingers crossed that he could hang in there a while longer and try to find a way to combat the stress until he can get a new job.  It's a rough road to be on.


I would still like for Mr Anderson to determine exactly what is making him hate his job.  Is it simply the pressure, which is abundant in a call center, or are there HR issues that would leave him eligible for UI benefits should he decide to leave?  Most call centers will walk you out the door, the moment that you give them your 2 wks notice...they have to pay you for that 2 wks, but they don't want you taking anything with you that you shouldn't. That would give him 2 wks to look for a job and he would technically still be employed.  Like I said in one of my earlier posts, just because you quit your job doesn't mean that you cannot collect UI benefits, it all depends on the reason. There are many valid reasons for quitting your job, and just because you apply for benefits and are turned down, doesn't mean you shouldn't appeal and win...they almost always turn you down the first time around anyway, unless it's involving a mass layoff.

----------


## My4sonsjrbm

Mr. Anderson,

Have you tried the employment office?  You can take a series of tests that will help you and potential employers know what your strengths are.  There are actually some decent jobs.
I truly empathise with what you are going through. I've been in a similar situation before.  I did end up quitting and I don't regret it one bit.  We've had to adjust our budget and we can't do some of the things that we previously enjoyed, but I was so uphappy that it was affecting other parts of my life.  I wasn't very good at "leaving work at work."  
To help supplement our budget I started a web site.  It's been a new adventure and it has helped to supplement our income. 
We will remember you in our prayers and best of luck to you.

----------


## Intrepid

Cingular is hiring.  Yes, I know you're tired of call center work, but starting pay is $10.65, which beats the $6/hr you were offered.

----------


## mranderson

> Cingular is hiring. Yes, I know you're tired of call center work, but starting pay is $10.65, which beats the $6/hr you were offered.


I respect what you are saying, and appreciate it, however, I would starve to death before going to another call center. I am so burned out on them I get sick to my stomach thiniking about them.

----------


## sweetdaisy

Oh, that stinks, Mr. Anderson.   :Frown: 

My4sons has a good idea with the employment office, and I'd still try some temp agencies.  At least that might hold you over until something permanent comes along.

Good luck to you.

----------


## Midtowner

The "Employment Office" is also known as "Workforce Oklahoma."  Those guys will work pretty hard to find you a job or get you trained with new skills.

----------


## Karried

Can you have them 'lay you off' or let you go? 

I don't know how that would look to perspective employers but at least you would get unemployment while you were looking... 

I know if you could prove that you are being hassled you might get compensation, but honestly, Dell is a big company and chances are they would win that one and the stress would be unbearable. 

In the meantime, I would try to find ways to cope.. maybe change your mindset to not allow anyone to upset you or make a decision not to react to the negativity.  Find ways to get yourself through the day.

I know what it is like to work on a job that you despise.. I worked in the grocery industry for 13 years.. the reason I stayed was because it was union and it paid nearly $20 bucks an hour plus benefits nearly 14 years ago which was great money at the time. 
But the stress of working nights and weekends with people who were control freaks 40- 48 hours a week takes its toll.  

I also worked for one year for one of my supposed 'best friends' and each day I would drive home feeling like such a failure and crying.. no matter what I did or how I did it, it just wasn't good enough.. I was killing myself trying so hard to please this person and just when I thought I had it perfect, he would start complaining about something else - stupid things like 'why wasn't his envelope slot kept filled with blank envelopes.. this after I spent hours on a project and finished it exactly the way he wanted and he's screaming about envelopes! I stayed one year because I didn't want to be a quitter but it was horrible, depressing and a waste of a year out of my life. I kept thinking it would get better but it was so demeaning and traumatic.. I never dreamed work could make you feel so horrible.

I know most jobs aren't fun.. I would guess few people love their jobs consistently but I know I did what I had to do to survive...

----------


## Intrepid

> The "Employment Office" is also known as "Workforce Oklahoma."  Those guys will work pretty hard to find you a job or get you trained with new skills.



I used to work this agency back in the 90s, and my mom is the office manager at the Norman local office.  

You don't even have to go to the local offices to search for jobs anymore.  Just click on the link below to get started:

http://oesc.state.ok.us

 :Tiphat:

----------


## MadMonk

> http://oesc.state.ok.us


That link doesn't work for me.  It needs a "www" in front.

----------


## Intrepid

> That link doesn't work for me.  It needs a "www" in front.



So sorry....

http://www.oesc.state.ok.us

 :Tiphat:

----------


## Patrick

mranderson, just start shouting at your supervisor and make him fire you.  LOL!   Okay, maybe not.

----------


## Survey

Mr. A, did you quit your job yet?  Are you sleeping in late and getting late notices?

----------


## GrandMaMa

> Mr. A, did you quit your job yet?  Are you sleeping in late and getting late notices?


Survey, that didn't come off as being very charitable.  Are you purposely attempting to be cruel?  If so, I doubt that you impress anyone other than yourself.    :Poke:

----------


## Survey

> Survey, that didn't come off as being very charitable.  Are you purposely attempting to be cruel?  If so, I doubt that you impress anyone other than yourself.


Not trying to be cruel, just being honest.  He should've stayed at his job and made them fire him.  Instead, he chooses not to stay for his employment benefits.  I think that's pretty irresponsible.

----------


## Midtowner

> Not trying to be cruel, just being honest.  He should've stayed at his job and made them fire him.  Instead, he chooses not to stay for his employment benefits.  I think that's pretty irresponsible.

----------


## Survey

> 


Your picture makes absolutely no sense. What is that, an elephant?

----------


## Survey

"Do not publicly accuse another member of this message board of being a disruptor or troll. Do not try to come up with cute ways of skirting around the spirit of this rule. "

----------


## GrandMaMa

> Not trying to be cruel, just being honest.  He should've stayed at his job and made them fire him.  Instead, he chooses not to stay for his employment benefits.  I think that's pretty irresponsible.


Sweetie, it makes no difference whether he was fired or whether he resigned, if he has cause, he will get his benefits, to help look for another job.  Have you ever worked at a call center?  Have you ever had a job?  Have you ever had a job for more than a year?  I could go on, but...you have all the answers already at your young age.

----------


## Survey

Read this post instead of acting ignorant:

http://www.okctalk.com/56142-post15.html

I'm not 26.  In fact, I'm probably older than you. 

And yes, I've worked at my job for over 30 years.  About ready to retire.

----------


## GrandMaMa

> Read this post instead of acting ignorant:
> 
> http://www.okctalk.com/56142-post15.html
> 
> I'm not 26.  In fact, I'm probably older than you. 
> 
> And yes, I've worked at my job for over 30 years.  About ready to retire.


#1/ I doubt that you are older than me.  #2/ If you are, it's a shame that you haven't picked up any compassion for your fellow man along the way...and, #3/ I reinterate, IT DOESN'T MATTER IF HE QUIT OR GOT FIRED, IF THERE IS JUST CAUSE, HE WILL GET UI BENEFITS!  I have only said that 3 or 4 times in my posts, apparently you skipped that part, planning your rebuttal.

----------


## Survey

If it makes you feel any better, I'm 62 years of age.

----------


## My4sonsjrbm

Maybe you two (Survey and Grandma) should "take this outside!"  Let's get back to the subject.  Mr. Anderson, please give us an update.  How are things going with your job search?

----------


## 1Adam12

It's too bad that mranderson is over 40 years of age. Otherwise, he could start a career as a police officer. Excellent pay and excellent benfits. I love every minute of it.

----------


## GrandMaMa

> Maybe you two (Survey and Grandma) should "take this outside!"  Let's get back to the subject.  Mr. Anderson, please give us an update.  How are things going with your job search?



Do we have a new mod?

----------


## Keith

> Do we have a new mod?


What?? :Ohno:  

Nobody told me...... :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## mranderson

Here is an update.

I interviewed for a job in management with a vet clinic and have a second interview and an "audit" a week from Monday. If I pass that, I have the job.

I have also received an offer from a local wrecker service as dispatcher. I have two years experience dispatching wreckers, so this is a good opportunity. She was going to hire me before I went to Dell, however, by the time I replied to the ad, she had already filled it. One of our fine OCPD guys told me the job was open again, so I jumped on it.

The only way I will decline is if it has low pay, which I think not because she said last time she would match Dell.

If these fall through, then I will try other resources.

The only thing now is the usual pressure from home. The other half of the team is asking me to be careful about insurance. My concern now is getting out of Dell.

----------


## Karried

Yes, see if you can get it in writing that health insurance is part of the package.  You won't believe how expensive that can be.  If you can afford to add at least $400 - $600 to your monthly bills, then that is okay but if not as we get older, it just goes up.  You might go online and see if you can some instant quotes to give you an idea of what it might cost. 

Good luck

----------


## mranderson

An update. At aproximatly 1:30 this afternoon, I resigned my position at Dell.

I had intended to join Alamo car rental as a counter agent, however, litrally as I was leaving Dell, I got a better offer.

I will be the Oklahoma state representitive for a company called Cowen distributing. All I will do is go to the locations and fill shelves with magazines and some other items. It pays more than Dell and even gives employees free medical insurance.

This frees me to start the pet bakery. In all likelyhood, I am running with Midtowners idea of starting in the dog parks. As a result, if it flies, Midtowner will get a hefty discount as a thank you for the idea.

----------


## Karried

Wow!  Congratulations on your new endeavor!

----------


## GrandMaMa

> An update. At aproximatly 1:30 this afternoon, I resigned my position at Dell.
> 
> I had intended to join Alamo car rental as a counter agent, however, litrally as I was leaving Dell, I got a better offer.
> 
> I will be the Oklahoma state representitive for a company called Cowen distributing. All I will do is go to the locations and fill shelves with magazines and some other items. It pays more than Dell and even gives employees free medical insurance.
> 
> This frees me to start the pet bakery. In all likelyhood, I am running with Midtowners idea of starting in the dog parks. As a result, if it flies, Midtowner will get a hefty discount as a thank you for the idea.


Good for you!  Hey, I must have missed out on the "pet bakery" thinghy...what's the deal?

----------


## bandnerd

mranderson--

Since Midtowner doesn't currently have any dogs, any chance you'll make kitty treats as well?  :Wink:

----------


## Midtowner

I wouldn't recommend cat treats -- the things cats eat will probably stink up your house.  Your neighbors will think you're running a meth lab or something.

In all seriousness, you should name it "Holly's"  

-- that'd be a fitting memorial, yes?

----------


## bandnerd

Um, cat treats can be made of chicken and other high-quality non-stinky meat.

----------


## mranderson

> I wouldn't recommend cat treats -- the things cats eat will probably stink up your house. Your neighbors will think you're running a meth lab or something.
> 
> In all seriousness, you should name it "Holly's" 
> 
> -- that'd be a fitting memorial, yes?


Actually, I am trying to find a way to make lollipops for pets and call them "Hollypops."

Good idea, however. Cat treats. Yes, eventually.

----------


## sweetdaisy

I'm worried...Mr. Anderson & Midtowner have been getting along too well lately.  What's going on???  

Incidentally, I love the idea of a Pet bakery named "Holly's" & the idea of "Hollypops".  Those are both awesome!   :Smile:

----------


## sweetdaisy

Oops!  Forgot to say, congrats to Mr. Anderson for quitting your job at Dell and for landing a new one!  YAY!!!!

----------


## 1Adam12

> Actually, I am trying to find a way to make lollipops for pets and call them "Hollypops."
> 
> Good idea, however. Cat treats. Yes, eventually.


Good luck on your new business endeavor, mranderson.

----------


## Patrick

Good luck Mr. A!

----------

